# Seeing red (NASP)



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Reds were numerous tonight on the beach at NASP. Especially just before sunset. In the span of about an hour I caught a total of 6 reds, 2 small catfish, and 1 of the largest ladyfish (which quickly became bait) I've ever caught. Of the 6 reds, 3 were keeper size at 24.5", 19", and 18.5", 2 were too small - 17" and 16", and one was a bull red - 47", caught on my shark rig using cut ladyfish as bait. A ton of fun to land this guy and get him back out again. Thats a size 13.5 foot for reference.

All of the reds were caught on sand fleas, except the bull, that I caught yesterday. For some reason that is all I can catch them on at NASP.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet report.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a nice haul you made there..wtg!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweet


----------

